

Chrome browser becomes eavesdropping tool - tareqak
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25859360

======
tareqak
This was previously posted here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7104647](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7104647)

